# I'm the joke..Weird O'Magnet, RN.



## mycrofft (Apr 14, 2010)

I worked ambulance and fire rescue for about four and a half years in equivalent work hours, worked in jail and before that ER and doc in the box for a total of twenty five yeras, Guard for 18 yr..and I seem to have encountered 'way more weird stuff than many or most of the rest of you. Does that say anything about my being so active here?h34r:


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 15, 2010)

My... you're definitely the epitome of the Nurse Ninja... (or is that Mall Cop???) Definitely you've chosen the most righteous path of discovering the insanely weird.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 15, 2010)

*Why, thank you, Sharkhopper.*

:wacko:........


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 15, 2010)

You berry welcome. Massa.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 15, 2010)

*Birds of a Feather???*

Just sayin'...


----------



## firetender (Apr 15, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Does that say anything about my being so active here?h34r:



You're a virtual three ring circus. Thank the God(dess) you're humble and in no need of attention!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2010)

*Attnetion? ON my days off, who has their moniker on 2/3 of the departments.*

heh heh.
"Too much time on my hands...".


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 16, 2010)

Just for the record, mycrofft and I have never met... to date.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 16, 2010)

That doesn't mean that he's not just as sick, twisted, and warped as I... or I as he.

Perhaps he and I, whose powers be combined, would take 5150 to a whole new level of sanity.:unsure:


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2010)

*Sacramentalento!*

But you must note that you have never seen photos of myself AND Akulahawk at the same place at the same time....and no one has in person.
That you know of.


----------

